# HCG V Progesterone



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

HI Peter

Sorry to ask another query, but in your last e-mail you mentioned that HCG is given to trigger ovulation. So why was I also given it on the day of et (2500ml)and 3 days post transfer(2500ml) (standard practice in my clinic), rather than progesterone please?

Thanks
Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Louise,

I am at a bit of a loss with this one, I am afraid that you will have toask your clinic why they use hCG in preference to progesterone.

Regards,

Peter



louiselud said:


> HI Peter
> 
> Sorry to ask another query, but in your last e-mail you mentioned that HCG is given to trigger ovulation. So why was I also given it on the day of et (2500ml)and 3 days post transfer(2500ml) (standard practice in my clinic), rather than progesterone please?
> 
> ...


----------



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

Many thanks for this, I asked the clinc and they said if you have less than 15 eggs to collect, they give these HCG injections because it gives the ovaries a bit of a rest and they then produce their own progesterone instead, if that makes sense? Do you know of any other clinics that follow this protocol please?

In terms of a HPT please, how long will it take for these HCG injections (the last one 3 days post ET) and I am now 9 days post et, to work through my system?

Thank You


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



louiselud said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Many thanks for this, I asked the clinc and they said if you have less than 15 eggs to collect, they give these HCG injections because it gives the ovaries a bit of a rest and they then produce their own progesterone instead, if that makes sense? Do you know of any other clinics that follow this protocol please?
> 
> ...


----------



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi

Thanks for that Peter and Deborah.

Peter, I plucked up the courage to do a EPT this morning (10 days post ET) and there was a very faint pink line, but I'm scared stiff that these HCG injections are giving a false result. I also had back ache and cramping last night and following my last spontaneous early miscarriage are these signs of another impending miscarriage if by any miracle I am pregnantplease?

Thanks for keeping me grounded!
CC


----------



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

sorry, I also meant to CC a big thanks Mel and Tony as well and pressed the wrong button _ thanks Mel and Tony - this site is keeping me sane.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

Day 10 is too early for a clear positive test but what you describe sounds very promising. There is possibly residual hCG in your system but only time will tell. Keep thinking positive and focus on day 15!

Regards,

Peter



louiselud said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for that Peter and Deborah.
> 
> ...


----------

